# minidsp 2x4 balanced vs rca connections?



## DashiellNico (May 11, 2021)

I will be buying a minidsp in the next couple of months and I'm not sure if I should get the 2x4 or the 2x4 balanced. I have an onkyo tx-sr501 connected to a crown xls 1000 with a samson s-convert. If I understand correctly, I could use the minidsp 2x4 before the s-convert or the balanced version after the s-convert. Are there benefits/problems with using the minidsp in either position? Thanks


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

DashiellNico said:


> I will be buying a minidsp in the next couple of months and I'm not sure if I should get the 2x4 or the 2x4 balanced. I have an onkyo tx-sr501 connected to a crown xls 1000 with a samson s-convert. If I understand correctly, I could use the minidsp 2x4 before the s-convert or the balanced version after the s-convert. Are there benefits/problems with using the minidsp in either position? Thanks


No longer a choice--the miniDSP balanced 2x4 is now a discontinued product, unfortunately.


----------



## the_clangers (Dec 2, 2013)

AustinJerry said:


> No longer a choice--the miniDSP balanced 2x4 is now a discontinued product, unfortunately.


That is a shame. I always thought that it would be a good thing to use in tiny distributed system topologies.
In a car it wouldn't matter, but in a home or other building environment it would make a difference.


----------



## shene (Aug 3, 2014)

DashiellNico said:


> I will be buying a minidsp in the next couple of months and I'm not sure if I should get the 2x4 or the 2x4 balanced. I have an onkyo tx-sr501 connected to a crown xls 1000 with a samson s-convert. If I understand correctly, I could use the minidsp 2x4 before the s-convert or the balanced version after the s-convert. Are there benefits/problems with using the minidsp in either position? Thanks


From a later post that says there is no balanced in that minidsp,. If it is a long distance from the source to the amp you could set up the minidsp at the onkyo to feed a very short run of unbalanced cables then a converter like the "Art Cleanbox Pro dual channel level converter" They are sold on Amazon for $80. It converts unbalanced to balanced which will feed your crown balanced over a pr of long microphone cables if you need to go balanced to cut down noise.













No code has to be inserted here.


----------

